# :

## ToT

: 
   .      ,      .
      ,   .

----------


## maryriv

. .  ,          ,       ...

----------


## Andyko

,   ,       ,     ?

----------


## Margo123

,    !!!!

----------


## BorisG

,        ,     .

----------


## svetlanabuh

> ,        ,     .


  ...        -         ,  ""-""-" "   ...  :Frown:

----------

!

----------

,        .

----------


## gusiy-75

:yes:

----------


## pensionerka

.  !!!

----------


## irkabin

,         !  :yes:  
     ,   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## lidik

.
   (.   ).
  -  " ".    ,   ,   .    -...
        (  )   .    ...
     ,         .       .
    "".   .

----------


## olchik-a

!    ,        ,   "   " - ,     -   ,         -  !
   !  :Smilie:

----------


## ...

.  ..      ,    !

----------


## _

.   ,  !   - !   !   :Smilie:

----------


## VnaVL

,        ,             :yes:

----------

. ,      /

----------


## Abra

- "  "
     - "  "
  - "     "
  - ....   .....
  -       .

----------


## lidik

> - "  "
>      - "  "
>   - "     "
>   - ....   .....
>   -       .


        - "  ". 
    .

----------


## Abra

> - "  ".


,    .

----------


## lidik

> :
>         - "  ". 
> 
> ,    .
> __________________
>  .


 .   .
    .           .      ,     .       .
   ,  ,  .

----------


## .

,     . 
*Abra* ,        .

----------


## RG

.     ,        ,      .

----------


## ABell

> ... -   "-"    .       .


....

----------


## stas

*Anastasia 2005*, *ABell*, *svetlanabuh*,          :Smilie: .        .

----------


## svetlanabuh

!     ?    .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Liola

"  "   !!!   ,   ,     "",    .  ,        .

----------


## ABell

> .     ,  ?


  .   .    ...

----------


## stas

,      .   ,        ,    (  )  ,          .   ?

----------


## gusiy-75

?
       (   :Embarrassment:  )      ?

----------


## svetlanabuh

> ?


.         ,  .  :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

> ,


 *svetlanabuh*, *stas* .
       .
    .           .          .       ,   ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## Liola

> ,      .   ,        ,    (  )  ,          .   ?



    , stas.       ,    ,   ,   ,    .         ,    ,        .
 : ,         ,   ,       ,   ,    6%,         :Wow:  .     ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

> ,   ,    6%,


*Liola*,       ?

----------


## ABell

> *Liola*,       ?


    .

----------


## Andyko

*ABell*, ,      ,              :
   ,    ,  ,  ,    ,    ,   ...
    ,   ,    .

----------


## Liola

Andyko,     (  "...").
,         . ,  ,     ,  ,       .  
,    ,   ,   -   -.        ,       -     .  

   ?... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

*Liola*,     ,  "  "      ,    .

----------


## Liola

> *Liola*,     ,  "  "      ,    .


, Andyko!     ,          .   , "  " ,       .        - ,  "  "     ,    "    ..."

----------


## Andyko

> ,  "  "     ,    "    ..."


 ,  , ,   -  .      , .     .      ?     -  ?        - ?
*Liola*,       . ,      .  :Smilie:

----------


## Liola

Andyko,            .   , ,   .    ,  ,    . :Frown:  

  ,        ,     "  ". ,  ,  Andyko,             ?       .  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

,   ,     .       .      ,        : __ , , ..., , .
IMHO

----------


## .

*Liola*,          :Big Grin:  
     ,  .       ?

----------


## Liola

...  -  . (  -    ?,    -   ,     ,  :Embarrassment:  )

(    - ,    2003  :Wow:  )

----------


## Liola

> *Liola*,          
>      ,  .       ?


   ,      .   ? ,     ,       ?

----------


## ABell

.
       ..

----------


## Kiparis

"   "     ? -  ...
     ,  ,        ,  ,       .   ( )        .       ,  "   "   ,      .      -  ,  ,   , ,  ,  ...     - ?   !     ?  ,   ,     ,  ,   ,    -   (, , )   ,   .      "0"...    ,        ,    ?  ,             -    ...
  ,       .   .  ...   ,   ,    ... ,  ,         ,     .             6%,            ,     -  ,   ,      (     )
,       ))))

----------


## svetlanabuh

.     .  ,           ,     ,    -    .  ...     ...       ...
 :yes:

----------


## Abra

> ...     ...       ...


 ,    ?????

----------


## svetlanabuh

> ,    ?????


        ?  ,    .  ,    .

----------


## BorisG

> ?


 , , , .    ?
ps:    .

----------


## svetlanabuh

> ps:    .


?
       ,          ,   .      ,      .
  ,    ,         .

 ?     , ,   ,      -   ? ,   ,          ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


     ,   ,     . 
          . ...       :Wink:  



> 


  :Wow:        :
-      . ... 


> ,    ?????


  :yes:  
-    
-    ( )  .
,  ,    .  :Frown:  



> ,      -   ?


  ,   ,   .    ,       .  , ,    , , , ,       .  :Wink:  



> ,   ,          ?


 **     ,       ,      .    ,    ,       .  :Wink:

----------


## Fosihas

> .


  , 
     0,    .


        .???,     .

----------


## .

. -, 123        . -,    "" ?      ""    ,     ?

----------


## svetlanabuh

> ""    ,     ?


   20   -   ,  .  :yes:  
,      ?
1.  -    (,            ),      ,   "-".  ,    ,   ,   ,       . , ,  - ... :Embarrassment:  
2.     (      ,  ,  ,     ),    . ,  -     ,   - ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

*svetlanabuh*,     ,  ,     ,    ,  ? -           ? 
 ,       .    ,     .

----------


## BorisG

...     .   :Frown:

----------


## svetlanabuh

> ...     .


...   ""     ...     ...  :Frown:

----------


## Kiparis

> svetlanabuh


    ,     "  "       "")))

----------


## BorisG

> ...    ...


  ,  **      ,   .   .
  -     ,     .

----------


## anfisa0001

> ,        ,   .   .
>   -     ,     .


  :yes:

----------


## Kiparis

> BorisG


,    ,     ...

----------


## svetlanabuh

.   , ,      ,     .   ,      ,  .     ,           .

----------


## BorisG

> ...     ...


     -    .

----------


## svetlanabuh

> -    .


 ,        ,      .  :yes:

----------


## anfisa0001

> , ,      ,     .   ,      ,  .


*svetlanabuh*,    ,              ,    ""     .       ,    .         ,    :Frown: 
:       (   -   :Wink: )

----------


## svetlanabuh

> *svetlanabuh*,


  ,  ,          ,  ""   .      ,    "" - ,    90%    ,    .   ,    .      .    ,  ,   .

----------


## Kiparis

*svetlanabuh*
 .     ,     .          .
,  ,   .   .    ,     - .       ?   
*svetlanabuh* -  ))

----------


## stas

!

  ( )     .
   -        (http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=148046).

----------


## zanozkin

!
    .....

----------


## .

*zanozkin*, ,    ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## zanozkin

:Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
 :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Natashik

.    ( ).       .

----------


## .

"  " -         ()  ?   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## pensionerka

-    ?    ?

----------


## Lelikin

,     .

----------


## .

*Lelikin*,  -     ?    " "        :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lelikin

:Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:    . !!!

----------

